# Bubba Smith ist tot...



## Eyezz_Only (4. August 2011)

Viele kennen ihn aus der Police Academy, als grossen grimmigen Muskelmann "Hightower",
sowie unzähligen Gastrollen in anderen Filmen bzw Serien (u.a. Eine schrecklich nette Familie).

Nun ist er am 3. August in seiner Wohnung in Los Angeles tot aufgefunden worden.
Die Polizei ist der Meinung, er sei eines natürlichen Todes gestorben.

Er wurde 66 Jahre alt.

R.I.P. Bubba...



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich finde es sehr sehr schade, hatte ich doch wenigsten gehofft, ihn auf einer meiner Amerika-Reisen zu begegnen bzw mich mit ihm fotografieren zu lassen. (Das Foto wäre ziemlich arg geworden - Ich bin nur 1,70 "gross"). Aber Weitwinkel sei Dank .

Ich kann mich noch gut an die eine Szene erinnern, in Police Academy, wo er und Guttenberg/Mahony sich den Wagen schnappen, von den zwei "Lieblingskollegen", und er an der roten Ampel einem anderen Wagen hinten auffährt, der Mann aussteigt, rummekkert, bei ihm ins Auto schaut, und sieht, das er auf dem Rücksitz sitzt, weil er ja sonst nicht wirklich Platz hätte in der Minikiste, und geht total geschockt zum Wagen zurück....Ich habe damals Tränen gelacht...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

QUELLE:
Bubba Smith


----------



## inzpekta (4. August 2011)

Rest in peace Bubba!



Wie er im ersten Teil ausgesehen hat mit diesen Blumenschürze...


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2011)

Schade aber auch   Ich fand den echt klasse.


----------



## AcerKing (13. August 2011)

Jep der war echt Klasse, schade das eigentlich viel zu früh gestorben ist.


----------

